

The Proliferation Of Scareware Hits Home - Sejanus
http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/03/16/the-proliferation-of-scareware-hits-home/

======
balding_n_tired
interesting. Also interesting that Forbes crashed Firefox on my machine.

~~~
Sejanus
That's a feature.

